# 2015 Silverburst Gibson ES-335 Nfld $2900



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Perhaps rare, in not a good way.
2015 Gibson Custom Shop ES- 335 Silverburst | Guitars | St. John's | Kijiji


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

I like silverburst. I like 335s. I don’t particularly like that. There was a time, though, when I would have loved a metallic silverburst ES-175 with gold hardware. I would still probably like one. To my knowledge no such guitar exists but I’d never seen that finish on a 335 before now…


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

I'm not much of a silverburst fan, but I'm glad this exists for someone.


----------



## Smylight (Jun 28, 2016)

This has to be one of the most badly-applied sunbursts of all time. Plus the color is unpalatable. Eeek. I'm very sorry to be having this kind of knee jerk reaction, but hey…


Pierre
Guitares Torvisse


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Said it before and I’ll say it again…

I wouldn’t fuck that with a stolen dick.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

2manyGuitars said:


> Said it before and I’ll say it again…
> 
> I wouldn’t fuck that with a stolen dick.


If I had an actual stolen dick, there's not much I wouldn't do with it. But there's that MJT heavy relic strat that keeps popping up, I might spare the stolen dick the indignity of that one.

This would be a great guitar to have with you if you're in a plane crash and need to signal for help, need a container to collect berries, etc.


----------



## Trimshaw (Oct 7, 2021)

Im a big Silverburst fan, they remind me of black & white movies, but this ES-335 looks awful. I think its because the black outer part of the burst is too broad and doesn't fade into the silver well enough. Also they used dot inlays instead of block or trapeze inlays like on the other silverburst models which I think helps brighten up the look. Also no pickgaurd. They did make other versions which look MUCH better, but I think the ES-335 body is too big for the burst to look normal.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

So the jury is in, this one officially sucks. Five guys stuck to their computers on a Saturday night can't be wrong.


----------



## Trimshaw (Oct 7, 2021)

BlueRocker said:


> So the jury is in, this one officially sucks. Five guys stuck to their computers on a Saturday night can't be wrong.


I sure hope Gibson is reading this thread and taking note


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

If you need a quorum ill take it to 6.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

I really like the silverburst too, there is one at the Courtney L&M that keeps calling my name. It is an LP which lends itself better to the style, but damn are they sharp.


----------



## bluesguitar1972 (Jul 16, 2011)

lol
Yeah, I'm on board. Really not a fan of this finish on this guitar. The burst isn't faded nearly enough, though I'm really not a silver burst guy. Price is great though. Not easy to find a 335 at this price point these days.


----------



## JRtele (Jul 18, 2021)

I don’t hate it!
🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Usually a custom shop Gibson anything below 3K requires a headstock break!


----------



## Johnnyko5 (Feb 25, 2021)

Not for the traditionalist, buy i like it a lot actually. Although, the burst is not best applied, I'd agree....

If he'd ship, I might even try it.


----------



## CDWaterloo (Jul 18, 2008)

I played this guitar about a week ago when I was buying another guitar from the seller. The guitar felt heavy. There are pick swirls on it. Honestly the guitar looks worse in-person. When I first saw the guitar, I was like maybe I shouldn't even try it. Not for everyone for sure. That said, it plays like butter and sounds great. typical ES-335 sounds. I think it would look much better with a black pickguard. Between, the seller is a nice person.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Hit it with some black Tremclad.


----------



## HeavyMetalDan (Oct 5, 2016)

Yet it is already gone
I would have bought it if it were local, 😆


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I have a Silverburst LP. Looks f’n cool. Bad ass even. But a Silverburst 330-anything is a hard no.

As Jim Gaffigan said: “fruit, good, cake great. Fruitcake, nasty crap”.

Two great things merged to make one thing does not always equal great. Sometimes it’s just a hot mess.


----------



## scotth (Mar 26, 2012)

Trimshaw said:


> Im a big Silverburst fan, they remind me of black & white movies, but this ES-335 looks awful. I think its because the black outer part of the burst is too broad and doesn't fade into the silver well enough. Also they used dot inlays instead of block or trapeze inlays like on the other silverburst models which I think helps brighten up the look. Also no pickgaurd. They did make other versions which look MUCH better, but I think the ES-335 body is too big for the burst to look normal.
> 
> View attachment 434100
> View attachment 434101


The guitar on the left looks smoking hot! I’d buy that one for $3000


----------

